# maybe somebody can help me



## revan (Feb 23, 2014)

I have three Bettas two males and before you start my males are not in the same tank they both have there own tanks, my one male which I have named ghost is health and happy, and loves to pick at his tank mates and but the other that I got for daughter and its mate have done nothing but lay on the bottam of the tank, and don't move really much which worrys me a lot, I have had sevel batta's over the years but these two got me stumbed I am really worried I thought maybe getting a few guppys in the tank to stare them up a little any thoughts


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Revan,

It's not very clear from your post about the type of fish you have together in the same tanks. And what size tanks are they in?

Do you have a male and female together? They should be seperated if so unless you've already conditioned them for breeding. It's a pretty long process but again, your post doesn't give much information.

Can you provide more details about all of the tanks and the inhabitants please?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi revan, welcome to the forum. Can you please fill this out so we have more information and can be of better help? 

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?

Romad, can you please move this thread to the "diseases and emergencies" section or whatever you deem appropriate?


----------

